# Corsica Advice



## KellyW (Sep 7, 2007)

Going to spend 3 weeks in Corsica this summer.

Whilst we (hubby and 18 month old) like touring we would like to stay for a week on a site.

Has anyone got any advice?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, take me, 



please.


pretty please :wink:


----------



## 112857 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Cosica*

We've stayed at two good sites in Carsick. One is near Propriana in the south and about 3kms from the town but clean and well equipped and within a 2 minute walk of a lovely cove and beach. the other is in St florent and is within walking distance of the beach and town and marina with lots of shops and restaurants. We spent a week between the two places and felt that we'd had the best of both worlds. Both towns have a choice of campsites - all are good and reasonably priced. Happy holidays


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

We did this trip four years ago, you might find some bits useful.

Don

CORSICA MAY 2004

We spent a couple of weeks in May 2004 on Corsica. We are loners/isolationists and spent most of the time free parked in mountain areas. We did spend a couple of nights on sites and free parked on beaches/harbours. In July/August the island gets over run with tourists but in May we had the place to ourselves most of the time. We met a few Dutch and French motorhomers but no Brits.

Don't plan a high daily mileage because the roads on the west coast/central inland routes are just not up to it. The east coast road N193/N198 from Bastia to Bonifacio (110 miles) can be used for transiting the island quickly.

Tourist coaches use the D 81 west coast route so it should not be a problem with a medium size coach built. There are some single track roads with passing places so if your reversing in confined places is not up to scratch don't even think about visiting the island. 

The island lived up to it's expectations regarding narrow roads and stunning scenery. We landed at Bonifacio off the ferry from Sardinia and took the west coast route northwards. The road out of Bonifacio harbour is very steep and narrow, extreme caution is needed. The port area is very small and parking is at a premium. 

N196 Propriano.

N 196 Ajaccio. Napoleon Bonaparte's birthplace

From Ajaccio we took the D81 north to Calvi a very narrow road in places with road works at the time. 

D 81 Cargese

D 81 Piana

Between Piana and Porto there is Les Calanches the rock formation are stunning, not to be missed, if you are on the island.

D 81 Porto

D 81 Galeria

D81b Calvi

From Calvi we then toured the Central Mountains in the area of La Porta, Calacuccia and Corta taking in the Gorges de la Restonica and Gorges Scala di Santa Regina. The scenery in places is awesome, if you are a mountain person this is a must.

From the mountains we headed for St Florent and from there it was 20 km drive to Bastia to catch the ferry to Livorno. Leave yourself plenty of time to get to the ferry terminal at Bastia. The port is situated in the town centre and we found the approach roads to the town very congested. Parking outside of the port area is very difficult.

We used two campsites 

Camping Mimosas Ajaccio

Camping d'Olzo St Florent

Some free parking spots.

Figari Port. Sign posted off the N196 about 20km from Bonifacio

Ajaccio Port Area. Plenty of free parking.

Porto Harbour.

Galeria Car Park.

Calvi. In front of Super "U" supermarket on sea front car park.

St Florent. Many parking places around beach area to the south of the town.

I haven't listed the mountain free spots as we just park up as and when.

Supermarkets were readily available even in the small villages.

Fuel. Diesel and LPG available.

ATM's no problems.

Water is "NOT" readily available.

Maps/Guides. We used the Michelin Atlas Routier et Touristique for France. IMO this is the best map for touring France if you, like us don't use Sat Nav.

We used the Lonely Planet Guide to Corsica which also includes full details of the GR 20 which is a 15 day very strenuous walk in Corsica. It also gives a lot of information about the island and places to visit.


----------

